

Intel's Sandy Bridge processors have a remote kill switch - kaerast
http://www.techspot.com/news/41643-intels-sandy-bridge-processors-have-a-remote-kill-switch.html

======
Groxx
Previous discussion on the same topic (different article):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2018351>

